# Can't get windscreen clean



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I can't get my windscreen properly clean - when my wipers set off there is a distracting and annoying squeeking noise. I can easily replicate it by moving the wiper around on the glass and you can often see a greasy shimmer on the screen when parked up in the rain.

So far, I have:

a) Replaced the wiper blades with brand new Bosch blades
b) Replaced the wiper blades with brand new Valeo blades
c) Clay'd the screen
d) Bug and tar remover on the screen
e) Autoglym Car Glass Polish on the screen
f) Various other methods of washing the screen

I've also thoroughly cleaned the blades.

It's driving me absolutely insane and I've no idea what to do next. Any ideas?


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Either Barkeepers friend or my favourite for total decontamination - cerium oxide powder mixed to a paste with water. Works a treat!


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I recently tried 0000grade wire wool with neat APC and it worked very well.

certainly removed more than AG car polish alone


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Magic eraser with a really good window cleaner like Angel Wax Vision.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

In the past I've tried neat petrol, oven cleaner and neat IPA as various times, none of which have worked... so those above suggesting more mechanical removal are probably the way to go.

But be aware there is a recent thread on here of someone putting scratches in the screen after polishing... so it's not quite as clear cut as 'go in hard'


----------



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm almost at the point of trading it in its so infuriating so will try anything


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*This worked for me*

https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfect/exterior/paint/g4-nanotech-glass-polish

This is very good - its hard work by hand but worth it.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Fox530 said:


> I'm almost at the point of trading it in its so infuriating so will try anything


Wouldn't trade it in.

*Ahem* Windscreens get cracks and chips in all the time and need replacing under insurance - if you get my drift.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418059 have a read


----------



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

Zebra said:


> https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfect/exterior/paint/g4-nanotech-glass-polish
> 
> This is very good - its hard work by hand but worth it.


Thanks, ordered some of this.

I think this takes my spend at tackling this issue up to around 70 quid so far inclusive of wiper blades


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Fox530 said:


> Thanks, ordered some of this.
> 
> I think this takes my spend at tackling this issue up to around 70 quid so far inclusive of wiper blades


2.50 for a catapult off ebay... stone for free !! And 50 excess on insurance !!

No brainer.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

BarryAllen said:


> 2.50 for a catapult off ebay... stone for free !! And 50 excess on insurance !!
> 
> No brainer.




Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

ive found cerium oxide powder and a felt pad is the best combo 

Claying alone wont shift it and many of the glass cleaners just push the grime around

I also use brake cleaner aerosols from pound shop and clean paper towels


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've had grease patches on my windscreen for a while, I couldn't find my bkf so used some stuff designed for upvc and glass from better ware, done a great job 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Car pro ceriglass https://carpro.uk.com/collections/glass-correction/products/ceriglass-glass-polish-cleaner?variant=16722400711 can be polished by hand using the hand applicator (Rayon pad) or polished with machine rayon pads
https://carpro.uk.com/collections/glass-correction


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/ca...-IddtxIlxLnOz7QyEC73tiKNddWT8XURoClI4QAvD_BwE

Ceriglass kit for £12 on slims, inc polish, hand applicator and mf cloth


----------



## Dolo (Feb 3, 2013)

polt said:


> Car pro ceriglass https://carpro.uk.com/collections/glass-correction/products/ceriglass-glass-polish-cleaner?variant=16722400711 can be polished by hand using the hand applicator (Rayon pad) or polished with machine rayon pads
> https://carpro.uk.com/collections/glass-correction


This
applied on a rayon pad on a DA, was the only thing to stop my wiper judder on my S3


----------



## Fordbunny (May 15, 2019)

Hi, Had similar issues on my 10 year old Mondeo. No amount of cleaning would get the screen clear and squeak free. Turned out to be the angle of the arm and blade to the screen. With new Bosch blades and using AG screen wash with soft water silence was restored! Sometimes its the basics and engineering that solves the day rather than a multitude of chemicals! Worked for me.


----------



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

Zebra said:


> https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfect/exterior/paint/g4-nanotech-glass-polish
> 
> This is very good - its hard work by hand but worth it.


Got some of this and spent and hour hand polishing.

Raining today and it's worse than ever. An almost comically loud squeek at both ends of the wiper travel.

This all started not long after I decided to be prudent and replace the factory fit wiper blades on the cars fourth birthday.

But surely it's not blades as both the brand new Bosch and brand new Valeo do it?


----------



## jac-in-a-box (Mar 15, 2006)

Squeaking wiper arm spindles...get some WD40 or similar sprayed on them, it'll silence it temporarily, you'll then need to strip wiper mech' down, clean and re-grease.

I too spent a lot on blades to cure the squeak!


----------



## slobbox (Jul 14, 2019)

Have you thought of using other blades. I have used Bosch and the squeak like mad and i have heard quite a few other people have the same experience. I just refuse to change mine as they where only put on at Xmas.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Fox530

Sorry to hear the Gtechniq glass polish I recommended didn't give you a silent wiper operation.

I can say that, by using it, there will be extremely little contamination if any, left on your screen, but it may have highlighted the real cause of the squeak being down to something else.

Let us known what happens when you lubricate the wiper arms at the spindle.


----------



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

A quick update.

I refitted the old wipers which came on the car when it was new.

They are silent.

They won't last for ever so no idea what to do next!


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

New wipers of the same brand as the old ones you are now using?


----------



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

Zebra said:


> New wipers of the same brand as the old ones you are now using?


Tried that - the original OEM fit are Bosch. I've tried new Bosch and new Valeo.


----------

